# Wall of Shame



## Bentleysmom

Awwww too cute! It's in the GR rule book that a dog that cute cannot get in trouble. LOL


----------



## Capt Jack

Too cute!I don't have any pics for this thread when Jack messes up I'm either laughing too hard or to mad to take a pick.LOL


----------



## Dwyllis

That's just way too precious! Great that dad has a sense of humour! I agree with Bentley's mum.


----------



## goldensmum

Silly daddy for leaving his lunch laying around


----------



## Makomom

Mako grabbed this box of Dogsters out of my grocery bag and brought it to his bed!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Makomom said:


> Mako grabbed this box of Dogsters out of my grocery bag and brought it to his bed!!


Yummy, Mom thanks.


----------



## xoerika620xo

heres chester when he was smaller 

i was going to attempt to teach him to go on the potty training pads at night since the neighborhood i live in is not so great and this is what i got when i came home after a long day of studying...


----------



## Pixie

You can see in his eyes the thought "I shared my pizza with you! Yes, I am a nice puppy "


----------



## KeaColorado

"it was the cat."


----------



## MurphyDawg

Tayla reminds me of Saffron! I don't know what she was like as a teen puppy but I have been told she was a "challenge"  Her issues are more about being bossy, sleeping on the sofa despite the fact that she know's she's not allowed, stealing toys and beds from Murphy and humping him whenever she feels jealous that he may be getting something she wants.

Murphy is mellow but he did chew a hole in my couch as a 10 week old puppy...he was in my lap, I fell asleep and woke up to his "handiwork"!

Tayla looks so satisfied in that photo...I'm suprised there was any pizza left by the time the picture was taken! I can picture my own husband swearing and trying to get his lunch back as Saf or Murphy gulp it down and run away :

Cute photo of a naughty dog!

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## kjohnstone82

*My own little dog shaming*

This is my own little dog shaming I did for a bit of fun, plan on doing more over the years and putting them in a scrapbook so its something fun to look back on!


----------



## LilBitBit

I wish I could catch my boys in the act! Just the other day I had a tuna salad sandwich for myself and went into the kitchen to make a drink for myself and give Buddy a couple ice cubes. In that three minutes my sandwich was eaten whole, no crumbs, and Hiro even had time to come over and get an ice cube for himself :doh:

They're lucky they're cute!!


----------



## starshine

Aaaaaawwwwwww ... simply great pics that make me laugh out loud! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Golden4Life

I'm surprised that pizza was still in one piece!


----------



## Snowbooths

Not the best picture.......but you get the point


----------



## janababy

Great pics. Thanks for the laughs everyone. What a hoot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makomom

Mako grabbed this out of the grocery bags and ran to his bed!


----------

